# R15 DVR Rebate?



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

Do we get something mailed to us to receive the 100.00 rebate? I don't receive a paper bill....


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

print a copy of your bill from the website


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought my R15 at Best Buy on Monday. Activated it with DirecTV right away.
The Best Buy rebate form said something about needing a second form from DirecTV along with a copy of your bill showing activation.

Did I need to request a rebate form from DirecTV when I activated, or are they mailing one to ALL new activations automatically?


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

I received a rebate form mailed to me (about a week ago) from Direc TV roughly a month after activating it.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

You can find the rebate form at:
http://www.directv.com/dvrrebate

Fill in the form and send it along with a copy of your bill showing that the DVR service is activated. I recieved my rebate about 3 weeks after I sent the form.

If any issue, call the CSR.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Alexandrepsf said:


> You can find the rebate form at:
> 
> Fill in the form and send it along with a copy of your bill showing that the DVR service is activated. I recieved my rebate about 3 weeks after I sent the form.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I want to get the paperwork done while I am thinking about it, rather than waiting for a form and then forgetting about it and missing the rebate like I usually do....


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Thanks! I want to get the paperwork done while I am thinking about it, rather than waiting for a form and then forgetting about it and missing the rebate like I usually do....


Fill it out twice. Mail one rebate now, then wait 6 weeks and mail it again. When I called last week to ask where my rebate was after waiting 10 weeks the CSR said, "I don't see anything but mail it in again; we have no problem dealing with duplicate rebate paperwork". If you get you check before the 6 weeks is up, great! Otherwise it is cheap insurance because D* seems to "lose" the rebate paperwork frequently.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

DTV is not alone. I bought a SD chip for my Palm back in June, forgot about it until I started filling out the DTV Rebate so I emailed the people about my SD rebate. I thought it might have come but I forgot it so I just said "according to my records" I did not have it. Got a note back, asking for the serial number, replied to them. Got a "we just processed it today" email back..................yeah right!


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

Got my rebate check today. Mailed it in approx. 11/25. Great way to start the New Year!:lol:


----------

